# Vip 211k will not power up, no lights at all please help



## Sunny Mann (Mar 2, 2018)

Vip 211k will not power up, no lights at all please help


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Call DISH for a replacement.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check if AC power feeding your power outlet


----------



## LifehackerSupreme (Apr 23, 2018)

Call Dish for a replacement.

Do not refuse to troubleshoot though, but rather play dumb as if you did all the steps they ask you to.

For example, when they ask you *where is the receiver located at?* make sure to reply with *it has at least 4 inches of space on all sides.* When they ask you to plug it directly to the outlet on the wall, say that it already is and it's always been. And the Power button is in perfect condition no matter what.

Demand to also have a technician sent to your house. Trust me. Dish cares about your experience so much that they're dead scared of you sending them a bad survey, so they will eventually yield to send you both a replacement AND a technician.

Hope that helps.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

LifehackerSupreme said:


> Call Dish for a replacement.
> 
> Do not refuse to troubleshoot though, but rather play dumb as if you did all the steps they ask you to.
> 
> ...


Not always.
They sent me a different receiver because mine does a hard reboot when trying to change the SD format.
I had to insist on PPD label because I figured this isn't my fault. They finally agreed. Ive been a suber for quite awhile.
I see they have eliminated a feedback at the end of your call to them [ "tell us how Dish is doing"] I always left comments, mostly good. I feel I got better service when I choose the feedback option. I don't expect Dish to pay my bill, but their perks have been drying up recently. They need to do better in this age of "Internet" streaming.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Sunny Mann said:


> Vip 211k will not power up, no lights at all please help


If you know the outlet is working properly, try unplugging the receiver, wait 30 seconds, and plug it back in. A number of circuits in the receiver stay alive even when turned off normally, and something may have locked up. A full power off reset may correct it.


----------



## LifehackerSupreme (Apr 23, 2018)

satcrazy said:


> Not always.
> They sent me a different receiver because mine does a hard reboot when trying to change the SD format.
> I had to insist on PPD label because I figured this isn't my fault. They finally agreed. Ive been a suber for quite awhile.
> I see they have eliminated a feedback at the end of your call to them [ "tell us how Dish is doing"] I always left comments, mostly good. I feel I got better service when I choose the feedback option. I don't expect Dish to pay my bill, but their perks have been drying up recently. They need to do better in this age of "Internet" streaming.


You just need to give them your email address. And they will send you the survey.


----------

